

Young, Urban, and Not so Tech Savvy - jakarta
http://www.cnas.org/blogs/abumuqawama/2009/06/technology-and-revolution.html

======
stepherm
Something the article fails to note: The WaPo op-ed they are quoting left out
some fairly significant information:

"The poll that appears in today's op-ed shows a 2 to 1 lead in the thinnest
sense: 34 percent of those polled said they'd vote for Ahmadinejad, 14 percent
for Mousavi. That leaves 52 percent unaccounted for. In all, 27 percent
expressed no opinion in the election, and another 15 percent refused to answer
the question at all. Six percent said they'd vote for none of the listed
candidates; the rest for minor candidates."

See [http://voices.washingtonpost.com/behind-the-
numbers/2009/06/...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/behind-the-
numbers/2009/06/about_those_iran_polls.html?wprss=behind-the-numbers) for more
details.

------
ynniv
Without knowing how well researched the article is, if you had only seen
internet commentary in our last election you might be surprised that Ron Paul
isn't our current president. The 'net seems to have a voice unto its own.

~~~
DannoHung
Perhaps if the extent of the Internet was reddit's mainpage and digg.

I saw a _lot_ of Obama support on other sites I frequent.

~~~
dkarl
Yep, lots of Obama support. On the other hand, I didn't see much McCain
support. On election day, McCain had roughly 85% as much support as Obama.
Most of those voters were invisible to me. Probably partly because they're
underrepresented on the internet, and probably partly because I would only
visit the sites where they congregate if there was something unintentionally
hilarious there to point and laugh at. The internet is kind of like a big
city; once you get your bearings, most of it becomes invisible to you.

